# Funny Futurama Quote



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought this quote would be particularly funny to people with SA. 

"Maybe you can't understand this, but I finally found what I need to be happy, and it's not friends, it's things."
:boogie


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Probably my favorite cartoon.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

These balls are making me testy!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

zedsonata said:


> Totally unrelated to quotes, I loved that epp. with fry's brother. That was totally awesome and made me cry.


Yeah that was a great episode. Such a well written show.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

In the episode where Zapp becomes the new leader of the ship. This quote is him talking about Leela:

"But should she ever institute some sort of bare-bottom spanking policy, let me go in your place. I won't have my comrades harmed!" - Zapp Brannigan


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

FRY: [while using the Farnsworth's Smelloscope] This is a great, as long as you don't make me smell Uranus. Heh heh.
LEELA: I don't get it.
PROFESSOR FARNSWORTH: I'm sorry, Fry, but astronomers renamed Uranus in 2620 to end that stupid joke once and for all.
FRY: Oh. What's it called now?
PROFESSOR FARNSWORTH: Urectum.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fry: "Its just like the story of the grasshopper and the octopus. All year long the grasshopper kept burying acorns for winter while the octopus mooched off his girlfriend and watched TV. Then the winter came, and the grasshopper died, and the octopus ate all his acorns and also he got a racecar. Is any of this getting through to you?"


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Futurama rules. Great ep. btw.

Valentine's Day's coming? Aw crap! I forgot to get a girlfriend again!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

"Are you insane in the membrane?"


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I was watching an episode last night where Bender became religious and when everyone sat down to eat, he said a robot grace that went something like "10110001 101010101 01010101 000110010 110112". It was binary code except that he added a "2" at the end. If you don't know what binary code is, you wouldn't get the joke, but it was hilarious.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

In the Harlem Globetrotters episode when they tell the professor that they need a doomsday device:

Professor Farnsworth: Doomsday device? Ah, now the ball's in Farnsworth's court!
[Farnsworth presses a button, revealing an arsenal of doomsday weapons.]
Professor Farnsworth: I suppose I could part with one and still be feared&#8230;


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I was watching an episode last night where Bender became religious and when everyone sat down to eat, he said a robot grace that went something like "10110001 101010101 01010101 000110010 110112". It was binary code except that he added a "2" at the end. If you don't know what binary code is, you wouldn't get the joke, but it was hilarious.


I know what binary code is, I can even read it if the necessity arose, but I still don't get the joke... :con

1010111 1010100 1000110?!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

zedsonata said:


> Wasn't there a time when bender was having a dream and he goes "I saw 1's and 0's every where; and I think I saw a 2".


Yeah where he sold his body and then Nixon got elected :b


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

eyesonmywall said:


> I thought this quote would be particularly funny to people with SA.
> 
> "Maybe you can't understand this, but I finally found what I need to be happy, and it's not friends, it's things."
> :boogie


We just watched that episode the other day. :lol


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Never seen Futurama


----------

